# Lets get it on



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Since the new guy has settled into his tank he has been showing some pretty intense interest in his tankmate on the other side of the divider. I believed to begin with that one was a male and the other a female. There are larger 3x3 inch area cut outs on the egg crate divider and the two fish will swim out and meet eachother there and then sort of rub chins and the sides of their faces. The male will back off and start shaking violently and swimming around in circles... showing off his fins. I am really a t a loss here because on one hand, the big guy is cramped on his side of the tank and i would like to give him the 75 to himself... on the other the idea of these two breeding is just to good to pass up. They are both pretty tame during the daytime but at night the the 9 incher gets all crazy... goin crazy at the slightest sign of movement and attacking his reflection( which stirs up all the sand in the tank) . Their daytime behavior believes me to think that they could be together for short periods of time but, the way he acts at night... well i dont want any of the fish to get bit let alone possibly killed. Anybody have suggestions on this?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great, keep us updated!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i dunno man, they sound pretty violent towards each other. i wouldnt want something to happen to either fish


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

what i like to call the begining of my weekly spawning that takes place is, battle royal







because when the male and female sneak over to the right side of the tank and pair off. they don't get the privacy they want at the begining.







there usually is two or three p's that follow kinda like three horny men, arround a hottie







at the bar. they have several little disputes!! although they seem to clear away the unwanted p's only to have a little fin nipping and quarrels, of there own f/play. then after awhile they digging of the nest and spawning takes place over several hours, but mostly night time.

how does this help you!!! not sure really, but i just wanted you to no that breeding is not sweet and gentle







it looks like they are verry much not enjoying it, but they still proceed with it.

i think your odds would be alot better, to have them together. then when and if any signs of spawning takes place. you will only no for sure you have a male/female this way other wise it's only a guess!!

good-luck


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

We have good reason to believe that this is definately a male and female. I know that piranhas are not sexually demorphic, but im not so sure with Brandtii. It seems that the males have a variation to their dorsal fin. I have observed this on several Brandtii owned from different members. Generally all the ones that are reported as out going... glass attacking, crazy fish all have this slope in curve at the bottom of their dorsal fin. The others that are reported as being shy and are less outgoing, have a dorsal in which the last rays come straight out and do not curve. You can see this differences on various brandtii and i have been noticing it for awhile now. Nickgs at fishpost for example.. has the curve, and his fish is pretty out going.. my big guy has the curve and he is pretty pyscho.. Serrapygos and my other brandtii both have straight dorsals and they are both timid. I have seen lots of other pictures of two drasitcally different fins, im not sure if this is a regional variant yet or what.. only an observation.

I assume your were talking about breeding pygos in the last post? Pygo breeding sounds pretty violent.. i couldnt even imagine what serras are like when they are breeding. I believe frank has said they breed differently... there is really not that much data on serrsalmus breeding compared to pygos so its really hard to know what to expect


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes i was talking on my experience whith my rbp's







thats why i wasn't sure if it would help you or not. but i am only "guessing" that they would play rough also, good luck again


----------

